# .  ()

## roler1

.   ()   .     ""  ,      ,      .               - .                . 191  ,    ,  . 5  .     ,  ,   ,   ,   .      ,     .       392,   . 5 . 191                 ,    ,         ,     30 000 000 .  (   2009 ),            .   (   )                 ,      ,              ,             .   -       ,           ,        ,     .   ,        ?  . . .

----------


## Kapablanka

> .   ()   .     ""  ,      ,      .               - ..

      " ".              .

----------

